# Lets see the ladies



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2006)

OK everyone, thought I'd start a thread. It does have some rules.
1. Pick out a pic of one of your favorite ladies.
2. Just name the strain. No smoke reports, no other info. Just what it is.
3. Do not post questions about the strains. Each post should have the strain and a nice pic of the plant as a whole. Thats it. not just the bud. The whole plant. I'm in the mood to see some girls not just the close-ups. 

Note: Any posts that don't have the strain name and a pic will be deleted.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2006)

Nl


----------



## greatherb (Oct 20, 2006)

White Rhino


----------



## dream grower (Oct 20, 2006)

****Misty Mountain****


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*----AK-48----*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*----Durban Poison x Cindy99----*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*----Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry----*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*----Northern Skunk----*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*----Northern Berry----*


----------



## dev (Jan 27, 2007)

ice


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2007)

Aurora Indica


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2007)

Big Bud


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2007)

Snow White


----------



## dev (Jan 31, 2007)

big bud


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2007)

Blue berry


----------



## ToPeKOmsI (Feb 5, 2007)

White Widow


----------



## greatherb (Feb 9, 2007)

White Rhino


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 10, 2007)

Early Wonder Skunk


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2007)

> not just the bud. The whole plant.


...:cop:


----------



## Useless (Feb 13, 2007)

The tall one is Mad Scientist Fruit Punch, the shorter is Comatose (Champagne x Somatose)


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 13, 2007)

White Widow


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

Nirvana Special (Jack Herer X Oaxacan)


----------

